# Rechnungsstellung Servicenummern durch Alice



## Höllenberg (8 Februar 2009)

Wir haben große Probleme mit der Berechnung von Seviceleistungen der COLT Telecom GmbH durch Alice (HanseNET): Die Berechnung erfolgte offensichtlich ohne weiteren Hinweis nicht mir der monatlichen Rechnung vn Alice, sondern mit einer gesonderten Rechnung, die meiner 90-jährigen Mutter ausschließlich in der Alice-Lounge zur Verfügung gestellt wurde. Vereinbart ist mit Alice die monatliche schriftliche Rechnungsstellung postalische Zustellung derselben. Da sie somit die Rechnung nicht kannte, hat sich auch nichts davon bezahlt. Es folgte in schneller Reihenfolge eine Mahnung der COLT Telecom und kurz darauf sofort ein Mahnverfahren der acoreus collection services GmbH. Nun sind wir in einem regen und ärgerlichen Briefwechsel mit acoreus und Alce, der kein Ende nehmen will. 

Wer hat mit diesem Problem Erfahrungen? Wir benötigen Hilfe!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Rechnungsstellung Servicenummern durch Alice*

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat dazu eine Pressemitteilung (25.04.08 ) veröffentlicht.
Link:
Bundesnetzagentur | PM 2008 - April-Juni

mfg


----------



## Höllenberg (13 Februar 2009)

*AW: Rechnungsstellung Servicenummern durch Alice*

Interessanter Hinweis, leider in diesem Fall nicht zielführend, da es hier um eine korrekte Rechnungsstellung geht und nur in zweiter Linie um den Einzelverbindungsnachweis. Dennoch vielen Dank


----------



## passer (16 Februar 2009)

*AW: Rechnungsstellung Servicenummern durch Alice*

Also miener Meinung nach: wenn eine Firma eine Forderung hat, muss sie diese in einer Rechnung geltend machen, dies aber nachweisbar.
Da diese Zusatzrechnung nur im Onlinecenter ladbar war sind Zusatzgebühren/Mahngebühren unberechtigt.


----------



## rolf48 (26 März 2009)

*AW: Rechnungsstellung Servicenummern durch Alice*



Höllenberg schrieb:


> Vereinbart ist mit Alice die monatliche schriftliche Rechnungsstellung postalische Zustellung derselben.


 
Haben Sie dafür Beweise? Ist das zumindest in der Alice-Lounge einsehbar?
Wenn ja - würde ich schnellsens eine Bildschirmcopy machen.
Denn wie schon gehabt, kann daß von einen Augenblick auf den anderen dort verschwinden.
RK


----------



## passer (26 März 2009)

*AW: Rechnungsstellung Servicenummern durch Alice*

Ich denke ein Rechnung muss nachweislich eingehen.
Da dieses Verfahren, was hier Alice betreibt ungewohnt ist, hat der Anbieter (Gespräche) zwar das Recht die Kosten für die Anrufe zu fordern, aber keine Inkasso oder Mahngebühren.


----------

